# New from Western PA



## TopOfFoodChain (Jan 3, 2006)

I've heard a lot about this site and decided to sign up and join in on the conversation. I've been an avid hunter for 14 years and a die hard archer for about 10 years. I hope to join in on some good talks/debates and maybe even learn some new things.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome aboard. Where abouts in western Pa are you from?


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*welcome*

There are quite a few of us here from W/PA 
Enjoy :thumbs_up


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT. Hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## Rich P (Dec 29, 2005)

Welcome! What part of W/PA are you from? All you guys from the area...Are there any shoots coming up around here? This is my second season with the bow, and I'm looking to practice and get involved in some shoots. Thanks, Rich


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Rich P said:


> Welcome! What part of W/PA are you from? All you guys from the area...Are there any shoots coming up around here? This is my second season with the bow, and I'm looking to practice and get involved in some shoots. Thanks, Rich


Crowfoot Archers will have their first indoor 3-d shoot this Friday evening, starting at 6:30pm until everybody is done.

30 targets with a max distance of 35 yards.

Feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Welcome from Erie.


----------



## TopOfFoodChain (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm from Washington County. Canonsburg.


----------



## steeles4 (Jan 4, 2006)

I,m new to this site as of today. I see you are from western Pa. I hunt in Warren county not far from Sheffield. We camp about 4 miles from hearts content. 12 guys in camp for buck season and came home with -0- deer. Worst season I have ever seen. It's like there are no deer anymore.


----------



## Maine-Archer (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi there Steeles4,
Bow hunting here in Maine is tough ( 6% success rate) and I use to get totally excited about P.A. . 20 years ago was unbelievable. 2004 -1,039,000 anterless permits, 2005- 879,000 permits may have caused some significant herd reductions. I think priority one for PA conservationists is to achieve a more balanced forest ecosystem and allow everything to develop and create habitat that is benificial to all wildlife.


----------



## I C Spots (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello from Venango county


----------

